# Watercolor Betta Art



## LittleNibbles93 (Feb 7, 2011)

Please note: I know you cannot keep males and females together, but this is art, I can break laws of reality. 

A piece of watercolor art of my two sweeties, Cici (left) and Sunkiss (right).


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

Awww how sweet  Looks good!


----------



## LittleNibbles93 (Feb 7, 2011)

Its now in my Etsy store, for sale! 

http://www.etsy.com/listing/70807172/betta-together-in-a-dream-8x10


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Very nice work!


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

lol, Sunkiss has that sexy scruff, doesn't he? No wonder Cici's obsessed, lol


----------

